# LIVERPOOL, UK



## Taxi8

How is it going Liverpool drivers?

Uber has been fully established in Liverpool for a while now. Just wondered how you are finding it?

Sign up to the forum to discuss Uber Liverpool here on this thread and then hopefully a sub-forum can be created. It may end up being potentially useful for Uber drivers in Liverpool.


----------



## Fixuberpool

I wish Liverpool doesn't have Uberpool.


----------

